# Girls DA U13 in 2018-2019



## Woobie06

I heard today that the Girls DA is going to have U13’s next year for the 2006’s....the source is pretty reliable....has anybody else heard/confirmed this? This will be their first year on full field and 11x11...a little concerned about that change, and the 30+ week schedule for the kids, 4 practices a week....I just think 11 and 12 yr olds going this hard is a bit much.  I am worried about the kids burning out, and not being able to be kids...


----------



## timmyh

It has already happened in the Frontier conference. By all accounts, it has gone well. 
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=NDAzMzc2MA==&partialGames=0


----------



## BeepBeep Boop

Some 2006 teams play in so many tournaments that D.A. might result in then playing fewer games.

Personally I like the one game per say rule.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Woobie06 said:


> I heard today that the Girls DA is going to have U13’s next year for the 2006’s....the source is pretty reliable....has anybody else heard/confirmed this? This will be their first year on full field and 11x11...a little concerned about that change, and the 30+ week schedule for the kids, 4 practices a week....I just think 11 and 12 yr olds going this hard is a bit much.  I am worried about the kids burning out, and not being able to be kids...


Our DOC/coach officially informed our team of this week ago.  Though it sounds like there is a small chance it wont happen, but likely it will.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop

LASTMAN14 said:


> Our DOC/coach officially informed our team of this week ago.  Though it sounds like there is a small chance it wont happen, but likely it will.


True or false?: Galaxy Girls D.A. is fully funded.


----------



## tabletop

So how does DA work for odd number birth years?  Do current 04 DA teams have half of their rosters filled with 05s?


----------



## LASTMAN14

BeepBeep Boop said:


> True or false?: Galaxy Girls D.A. is fully funded.


True.


----------



## Kicker4Life

tabletop said:


> So how does DA work for odd number birth years?  Do current 04 DA teams have half of their rosters filled with 05s?


Huh???  See ‘03 DA


----------



## Hired Gun

tabletop said:


> So how does DA work for odd number birth years?  Do current 04 DA teams have half of their rosters filled with 05s?


Might have a few sprinkled in. Just depends.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop

LASTMAN14 said:


> True.


General question, for anyone. Is Galaxy Girls D.A. the only club fully funding their D.A. teams? If not, then who? For those that aren't what are the fees like? Are fees the same for every player, or are there "side deals" for good players and families who can't pay the full cost? Are most of the current U-14 clubs practicing 4 days per week? I've heard different stories from different people.


----------



## smellycleats

Woobie06 said:


> I heard today that the Girls DA is going to have U13’s next year for the 2006’s....the source is pretty reliable....has anybody else heard/confirmed this? This will be their first year on full field and 11x11...a little concerned about that change, and the 30+ week schedule for the kids, 4 practices a week....I just think 11 and 12 yr olds going this hard is a bit much.  I am worried about the kids burning out, and not being able to be kids...


That’s a valid concern.


----------



## RedHawk

Woobie06 said:


> I heard today that the Girls DA is going to have U13’s next year for the 2006’s....the source is pretty reliable....has anybody else heard/confirmed this? This will be their first year on full field and 11x11...a little concerned about that change, and the 30+ week schedule for the kids, 4 practices a week....I just think 11 and 12 yr olds going this hard is a bit much.  I am worried about the kids burning out, and not being able to be kids...


Then you have answered your own question DA isn’t for you or your dd.


----------



## Justafan

tabletop said:


> So how does DA work for odd number birth years?  Do current 04 DA teams have half of their rosters filled with 05s?


04's and 03's for that matter, are single year age groups.  You could have some 05's playing up, but it's mostly all 04's.  The mixed age groups begin with the 01/02's.  However, even those are supposed to go single year age group in the near future.


----------



## LadiesMan217

BeepBeep Boop said:


> General question, for anyone. Is Galaxy Girls D.A. the only club fully funding their D.A. teams? If not, then who? For those that aren't what are the fees like? Are fees the same for every player, or are there "side deals" for good players and families who can't pay the full cost? Are most of the current U-14 clubs practicing 4 days per week? I've heard different stories from different people.


LA Galaxy and Pateadores are fully funded. Some have $3-5K travels fees only. 4 days a week is it.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop

I took a look at Pateadores and their Girls D.A. results are pretty poor across all age groups. If any of the olders parents pop in here can you let us know what they think is the cause of this? Coaching? Players? I know other D.A. clubs had ECNL and a "winning reputation" that can help recruit.

Fully funded sounds nice, but losing every week by the big margins I've seen doesn't sound appealing to me. Not including this weekend's games: U-14 has been outscored 20-7, U-15 has been outscored 14-4, U16/17 has been outscored 22-4, U17/18 has been outscored 28-12.

Pats parents, I'm not trying to offend you


----------



## Striker17

Please keep an open mind because I am absolutely not trying to offend. This is the type of post that shows as a younger parent you really need to do some research as to what is important to you, what you are looking for, what your dd needs to be happy. 
This is a grind. This is not for short term wins and losses. You will not see the fruition of this for 2-3 years period. By that time the recruitment clubs will have lost their recruited stars and we will see what they have actually developed. 
If you are keen you can clearly see now which 04 clubs are recruitment with no substance. 
You can see what DA hurt and makes you question “were they ever really that good”.
You can also see if you truly are observant what teams use a small core of girls to get a W but when their benches go in it goes south. Is that development ? 
Some girls do ok sitting on the bench on a winning team. 
Some girls would rather lose and play the majority of the time.
Some girls need swag and bells and whistles.
Some girls like the training .
Some girls need a particular coach. 
Pats play a nice game of soccer. You should watch sometime.
Also my personal tidbit is you should not be looking at W and L Records. Look at what the clubs are offering the players. There is a huge disparity and LAPFC and Pats for example are light years ahead of others on offerings.
Examples:
Trainers 
Fitness trainers 
GPS TECH 
mental strength training 
Video breakdowns 
Fees paid 
Travel paid 

 Building a program takes time but they have solid solid coaches and foundation. In Choosing a DA we went to PATS last year to train. It was the hands down most technical tryout just my two cents. 

Sorry for the long winded rant. It’s a hard paradigm to get used to. I can’t epxlain it actually very well because until you are in it it’s difficult to get across. At U-14 there are no standings. I am extremely competitive but there is a huge difference between what they are teaching now, expected to retain , expected to perform etc than ever before and we were at the best club.


----------



## Striker17

If you look at my posts you also see Beach and LAGSD fit into this mold of perfecting an Academy Model as to what it should ideally be. 
That is what an astute 05 parent should be doing. Ask those hard questions and see what the actual program is. It’s not just “soccer four days a week”.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop

Striker17 said:


> Please keep an open mind because I am absolutely not trying to offend. This is the type of post that shows as a younger parent you really need to do some research as to what is important to you, what you are looking for, what your dd needs to be happy.
> This is a grind. This is not for short term wins and losses. You will not see the fruition of this for 2-3 years period. By that time the recruitment clubs will have lost their recruited stars and we will see what they have actually developed.
> If you are keen you can clearly see now which 04 clubs are recruitment with no substance.
> You can see what DA hurt and makes you question “were they ever really that good”.
> You can also see if you truly are observant what teams use a small core of girls to get a W but when their benches go in it goes south. Is that development ?
> Some girls do ok sitting on the bench on a winning team.
> Some girls would rather lose and play the majority of the time.
> Some girls need swag and bells and whistles.
> Some girls like the training .
> Some girls need a particular coach.
> Pats play a nice game of soccer. You should watch sometime.
> Also my personal tidbit is you should not be looking at W and L Records. Look at what the clubs are offering the players. There is a huge disparity and LAPFC and Pats for example are light years ahead of others on offerings.
> Examples:
> Trainers
> Fitness trainers
> GPS TECH
> mental strength training
> Video breakdowns
> Fees paid
> Travel paid
> 
> Building a program takes time but they have solid solid coaches and foundation. In Choosing a DA we went to PATS last year to train. It was the hands down most technical tryout just my two cents.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded rant. It’s a hard paradigm to get used to. I can’t epxlain it actually very well because until you are in it it’s difficult to get across. At U-14 there are no standings. I am extremely competitive but there is a huge difference between what they are teaching now, expected to retain , expected to perform etc than ever before and we were at the best club.


Asking questions here is part of my research! So thanks for your reply! 

>Also my personal tidbit is you should not be looking at W and L Records. Look at what the clubs are offering the players. There is a huge disparity and LAPFC 
and Pats for example are light years ahead of others on offerings.

Which club is offering? It wasn't clear from your reply.


----------



## LASTMAN14

BeepBeep Boop said:


> I took a look at Pateadores and their Girls D.A. results are pretty poor across all age groups. If any of the olders parents pop in here can you let us know what they think is the cause of this? Coaching? Players? I know other D.A. clubs had ECNL and a "winning reputation" that can help recruit.
> 
> Fully funded sounds nice, but losing every week by the big margins I've seen doesn't sound appealing to me. Not including this weekend's games: U-14 has been outscored 20-7, U-15 has been outscored 14-4, U16/17 has been outscored 22-4, U17/18 has been outscored 28-12.
> 
> Pats parents, I'm not trying to offend you


Prior to DA and now Pat's was/is known as a boys club. The girls program was not necessarily were they wanted it to be. With the DA I can see this program helping grow and improve their youngers which will steadily improving the DA teams going forward. They will be able to develop players within their own club.  It may take a bit but I am sure Pat's will improve and build these DA teams each and every year.


----------



## Striker17

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Asking questions here is part of my research! So thanks for your reply!
> 
> >Also my personal tidbit is you should not be looking at W and L Records. Look at what the clubs are offering the players. There is a huge disparity and LAPFC
> and Pats for example are light years ahead of others on offerings.
> 
> Which club is offering? It wasn't clear from your reply.


I think the 05 parents are LUCKY! 
I think you should all get together and make a spreadsheet and really break down what each club actually is doing. 
TRAINING SPACE
TRANING TIMES
COACHES- who is actually coaching 
REHAB 
TRAINERS 
FITNESS REGIME 
TRAVEL COSTS AND CONSIDERATIONS 

INSTENSITY OF PRACTICE
COACHING PHILOSOPHY 
REVIEW GAME REPORTS

GPS TECH
MENTAL STRENGTH COACHING
CLUB COACH MESSAGING PLATFORM AND TECHNOLOGY
RECOVERY 

believe me...you must do yourself a favor and do this! The DA are widely different. 

There is not a right answer here. What is good for one is not for another. You and only you can answer what works best for your family and daughter


----------



## BeepBeep Boop

Where does Beach D.A. practice? Long Beach or south bay?


----------



## LASTMAN14

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Where does Beach D.A. practice? Long Beach or south bay?


El Camino College in Torrnace, so SB.


----------



## timbuck

Striker17 said:


> Please keep an open mind because I am absolutely not trying to offend. This is the type of post that shows as a younger parent you really need to do some research as to what is important to you, what you are looking for, what your dd needs to be happy.
> This is a grind. This is not for short term wins and losses. You will not see the fruition of this for 2-3 years period. By that time the recruitment clubs will have lost their recruited stars and we will see what they have actually developed.
> If you are keen you can clearly see now which 04 clubs are recruitment with no substance.
> You can see what DA hurt and makes you question “were they ever really that good”.
> You can also see if you truly are observant what teams use a small core of girls to get a W but when their benches go in it goes south. Is that development ?
> Some girls do ok sitting on the bench on a winning team.
> Some girls would rather lose and play the majority of the time.
> Some girls need swag and bells and whistles.
> Some girls like the training .
> Some girls need a particular coach.
> Pats play a nice game of soccer. You should watch sometime.
> Also my personal tidbit is you should not be looking at W and L Records. Look at what the clubs are offering the players. There is a huge disparity and LAPFC and Pats for example are light years ahead of others on offerings.
> Examples:
> Trainers
> Fitness trainers
> GPS TECH
> mental strength training
> Video breakdowns
> Fees paid
> Travel paid
> 
> Building a program takes time but they have solid solid coaches and foundation. In Choosing a DA we went to PATS last year to train. It was the hands down most technical tryout just my two cents.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded rant. It’s a hard paradigm to get used to. I can’t epxlain it actually very well because until you are in it it’s difficult to get across. At U-14 there are no standings. I am extremely competitive but there is a huge difference between what they are teaching now, expected to retain , expected to perform etc than ever before and we were at the best club.


This is really good insight.  I've wondered about this DA team.  I know they have a solid coaching staff, but the results haven't been great.  Good to hear that they are trying to teach the right style of play. I'd really like to hear more about their academy set up.  Are they not winning because of athleticism/recruiting?  (We've all see a team with a few track stars run over a team of soccer players.  Especially at the younger ages).  Are they doing lots of experimenting with players and formations? 
Across all age groups, they have been in some close games (and a few not so close games).  Did they give up a late goal?  Early goal?  Just an unlucky game?


----------



## Kicker4Life

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Where does Beach D.A. practice? Long Beach or south bay?


As Lastman stated, we practice at least 2 Days a week at El Camino College in Torrance.  Most Monday’s we are at Game Ready Performance for Strength/Conditioning/Recovery and Wed at Redondo Union for Technical Training (held by BeastMode).


----------



## Striker17

Kicker4Life said:


> As Lastman stated, we practice at least 2 Days a week at El Camino College in Torrance.  Most Monday’s we are at Game Ready Performance for Strength/Conditioning/Recovery and Wed at Redondo Union for Technical Training (held by BeastMode).


For those who aren’t aware of what or who Beast Mode is please review social media. Prepare to drool.
This is a perfect example of parity in DA training. 
Beach’s programming is over the top


----------



## Kicker4Life

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Where does Beach D.A. practice? Long Beach or south bay?


I highly recommend taking your DD and going to a few games and most of all practices of a few of the Clubs you are interested in. It is a small investment of time if you are thinking about DA for your DD next year.


----------



## Striker17

timbuck said:


> This is really good insight.  I've wondered about this DA team.  I know they have a solid coaching staff, but the results haven't been great.  Good to hear that they are trying to teach the right style of play. I'd really like to hear more about their academy set up.  Are they not winning because of athleticism/recruiting?  (We've all see a team with a few track stars run over a team of soccer players.  Especially at the younger ages).  Are they doing lots of experimenting with players and formations?
> Across all age groups, they have been in some close games (and a few not so close games).  Did they give up a late goal?  Early goal?  Just an unlucky game?


Ok I am taking a deep breath. So many people in this forum look at results. I love results. It has been very hard to take a step back, give up the journey to my kid and let the process unfold. 
What you aren’t seeing is what we see every week. A curriculum being taught and then applied, many times to detriment of a “score”. For the record this isn’t an excuse either because I love Legends and the others. My point is often times we will find ourselves saying “uh why is Suzy at left d she’s never there”, etc. if they are trying to teach a star striker something they may in fact pull her back a bit. 
Playing time requirements also hugely impact coach decisions and transfer rules.  
LAPFC has actual curriculum sheets and follow through my friends tell me. Based on what a player needs to learn it’s highly plausible things get shifted up. When you have played forward and are suddenly winger it leads to some issues. 
From my own experience I can only stress that parents at the actual DA you are interested in doing to may help you out a lot. 05 parents ask those hard questions. 
As far as Pats, two of my DD friends are there. They love their team and Coach. The big picture is emphasized. I think they can speak for themselves.
The only reason why I interjected is because I think that Records are important but at this exact juncture they simply are not accurate except I would bet surf and legends remain the best. These players are not developed by their club yet, the program is less than six months old so truly we can’t expect a read out. What we can do though is be very sure to make sure you as an 05 parent have all the information you need to make an informed decision that works for your family.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop

Striker17 said:


> Ok I am taking a deep breath. So many people in this forum look at results. I love results. It has been very hard to take a step back, give up the journey to my kid and let the process unfold.
> What you aren’t seeing is what we see every week. A curriculum being taught and then applied, many times to detriment of a “score”. For the record this isn’t an excuse either because I love Legends and the others. My point is often times we will find ourselves saying “uh why is Suzy at left d she’s never there”, etc. if they are trying to teach a star striker something they may in fact pull her back a bit.
> Playing time requirements also hugely impact coach decisions and transfer rules.
> LAPFC has actual curriculum sheets and follow through my friends tell me. Based on what a player needs to learn it’s highly plausible things get shifted up. When you have played forward and are suddenly winger it leads to some issues.
> From my own experience I can only stress that parents at the actual DA you are interested in doing to may help you out a lot. 05 parents ask those hard questions.
> As far as Pats, two of my DD friends are there. They love their team and Coach. The big picture is emphasized. I think they can speak for themselves.
> The only reason why I interjected is because I think that Records are important but at this exact juncture they simply are not accurate except I would bet surf and legends remain the best. These players are not developed by their club yet, the program is less than six months old so truly we can’t expect a read out. What we can do though is be very sure to make sure you as an 05 parent have all the information you need to make an informed decision that works for your family.


I know you're of the "too much too soon" perspective, but I have to correct you. We're discussing D.A. For next year's u13, so 2006s.


----------



## Striker17

I am not of the too much too soon perspective. I am common sense. Ten year old DA is hands down the worst idea I have ever heard of in My entire life and I am praying that it is not going to be the 04 model but rather some type of hybrid due to developing bodies. Let’s wait to see the press release. I have faith in sanity prevailing and a part of the picture not being conveyed


----------



## BeepBeep Boop

Striker17 said:


> I am not of the too much too soon perspective. I am common sense. Ten year DA is hands down the worst idea I have ever heard of in My entire life and I am praying that it is not going to be the 04 model but rather some type of hybrid due to developing bodies


Not 10, 11 turning 12. Not trying to argue, thanks for your perspective.


----------



## Striker17

My dd is 12 and she’s an 04 yeah not trying to argue but if you want to have some fun take a look at younger 04 vs older 04 and let me know how the minutes breakdown goes. 
Again another subtle point that parents should consider


----------



## chargerfan

BeepBeep Boop said:


> I know you're of the "too much too soon" perspective, but I have to correct you. We're discussing D.A. For next year's u13, so 2006s.


I am of the “too much too soon” perspective. Asking a 6th grader to give up other sports, and time with friends and family to play soccer is stupid. This seems parent and money driven, not about what is best for the player.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop

Striker17 said:


> I am not of the too much too soon perspective. I am common sense. Ten year old DA is hands down the worst idea I have ever heard of in My entire life and I am praying that it is not going to be the 04 model but rather some type of hybrid due to developing bodies. Let’s wait to see the press release. I have faith in sanity prevailing and a part of the picture not being conveyed


I'm confusing you with chargerfan. You two comment in the same threads


----------



## chargerfan

BeepBeep Boop said:


> I'm confusing you with chargerfan. You two comment in the same threads


Are we the new MAP/NG?


----------



## Striker17

No I don’t have a unicorn


----------



## JoeBieber

Striker17 said:


> I love Legends and the others.


What others do you love?


----------



## chargerfan

Striker17 said:


> No I don’t have a unicorn


I disagree !


----------



## Kicker4Life

chargerfan said:


> I am of the “too much too soon” perspective. Asking a 6th grader to give up other sports, and time with friends and family to play soccer is stupid. This seems parent and money driven, not about what is best for the player.


They don’t have to at the Middle school level as long as the schedules don’t conflict and the Coach approves it.


----------



## chargerfan

Kicker4Life said:


> They don’t have to at the Middle school level.


Logistically though it would be close to impossible


----------



## Kicker4Life

chargerfan said:


> Logistically though it would be close to impossible


True!  If it wasn’t for the Independant PE program at her Middle School it would have been impossible for her to balance it all and keep her grades up!


----------



## Justafan

BeepBeep Boop said:


> I know you're of the "too much too soon" perspective, but I have to correct you. We're discussing D.A. For next year's u13, so 2006s.


The way I see it, as long as the club is not in jeopardy of losing its DA status and they're doing all the right things as Striker pointed out, who gives a rats ass about the W-L record.  They will all be at the exact same showcases and be seen by the same college coaches or national team scouts.  

I think you'll see as your DD gets older it's more about her and less about the team (of course, as long as she's on a team that gets to the showcases). If you're on a DA team, then it's all about your player.


----------



## LadiesMan217

BeepBeep Boop said:


> I took a look at Pateadores and their Girls D.A. results are pretty poor across all age groups. If any of the olders parents pop in here can you let us know what they think is the cause of this? Coaching? Players? I know other D.A. clubs had ECNL and a "winning reputation" that can help recruit.
> 
> Fully funded sounds nice, but losing every week by the big margins I've seen doesn't sound appealing to me. Not including this weekend's games: U-14 has been outscored 20-7, U-15 has been outscored 14-4, U16/17 has been outscored 22-4, U17/18 has been outscored 28-12.
> 
> Pats parents, I'm not trying to offend you


I know a few parents of players on Pateadores and they say many of the parents are not happy with the results but are beyond happy with the training. I know Pats had some trouble getting talent on the team as expected because parents have no idea what is important. I have seen a few of their games at U15 and U16/17 - a handful of the girls belong in flight 1. Heads down, blind passes, etc. I know the 3 coaches and they are really, really good coaches. I hear they run specific formations and the girls have to make game footage videos of where formations failed or players failed their position etc.


----------



## smellycleats

Justafan said:


> The way I see it, as long as the club is not in jeopardy of losing its DA status and they're doing all the right things as Striker pointed out, who gives a rats ass about the W-L record.  They will all be at the exact same showcases and be seen by the same college coaches or national team scouts.
> 
> I think you'll see as your DD gets older it's more about her and less about the team (of course, as long as she's on a team that gets to the showcases). If you're on a DA team, then it's all about your player.


Is there a DA club in jeopardy of losing their DA status?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

LadiesMan217 said:


> I know a few parents of players on Pateadores and they say many of the parents are not happy with the results but are beyond happy with the training.


Isn't that the whole point of DA?  Player development over wins & losses?


----------



## Chris Knight

Striker17 said:


> I am not of the too much too soon perspective. I am common sense. Ten year old DA is hands down the worst idea I have ever heard of in My entire life and I am praying that it is not going to be the 04 model but rather some type of hybrid due to developing bodies. Let’s wait to see the press release. I have faith in sanity prevailing and a part of the picture not being conveyed


Understood and agreed Striker --

I wandered over here from NTX as I was looking for some inside info on Silverlakes Thanksgiving DA comp and came across this.

We started up this year with U13 DA ... I believe all but 2 of the clubs in Frontier Division have U13 sides.  This group is considered a 'Pilot' program and the teams aren't held to the same USSDA standards as U14+.  Only train 3x per week, kids are able to participate in other sports, no scores/standings, etc.


----------



## Striker17

Chris Knight said:


> Understood and agreed Striker --
> 
> I wandered over here from NTX as I was looking for some inside info on Silverlakes Thanksgiving DA comp and came across this.
> 
> We started up this year with U13 DA ... I believe all but 2 of the clubs in Frontier Division have U13 sides.  This group is considered a 'Pilot' program and the teams aren't held to the same USSDA standards as U14+.  Only train 3x per week, kids are able to participate in other sports, no scores/standings, etc.



Well that gives me hope!


----------



## socalkdg

Kicker4Life said:


> As Lastman stated, we practice at least 2 Days a week at El Camino College in Torrance.  Most Monday’s we are at Game Ready Performance for Strength/Conditioning/Recovery and Wed at Redondo Union for Technical Training (held by BeastMode).


Is the same schedule used for keepers?


----------



## Kicker4Life

socalkdg said:


> Is the same schedule used for keepers?


Yes, but they also get an extra hour of Keeper specific training on Wed either before or after Technical Training.


----------



## ajaxahi

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> Isn't that the whole point of DA?  Player development over wins & losses?


Go tell that to the parents on this forum posting DA rankings!


----------



## Striker17

Don’t even get me started ..


----------



## Deadpoolscores!

Kicker4Life said:


> As Lastman stated, we practice at least 2 Days a week at El Camino College in Torrance.  Most Monday’s we are at Game Ready Performance for Strength/Conditioning/Recovery and Wed at Redondo Union for Technical Training (held by BeastMode).


I have to admit I like Beach FC style of play..they keep it simple with good soccer IQ from what I've seen at 04 and above.


----------



## soccerdad05

no U13 for DA, it was never confirmed before. Clubs just promoted it because they were pushing for it to happen.. US Youth Soccer has ruled not to run the U13 program


----------



## Striker17

Maybe the rankings will stop now that the rightful leader is Legends ) and certain people can't promote their brand


----------



## soccer_soccer

The DA will be combined 2005/2006.  Majority will
come from 2005's with only 2-3 2006.  Most 2006 won't play academy until the year after with a sprinkle of 2007.  So it's just 2006 that are capable
of playing up.


----------



## soccerdad05

soccer_soccer said:


> The DA will be combined 2005/2006.  Majority will
> come from 2005's with only 2-3 2006.  Most 2006 won't play academy until the year after with a sprinkle of 2007.  So it's just 2006 that are capable
> of playing up.


I will be surprised to see 2-3 2006 players playing up on a team in DA, I believe each age group will have a large enough talent pool to pull from. It is a lot for the 2006 girls to keep up with the DA practice schedule/etc. I guess there is always an exception to the rule.


----------



## soccer_soccer

soccerdad05 said:


> I will be surprised to see 2-3 2006 players playing up on a team in DA, I believe each age group will have a large enough talent pool to pull from. It is a lot for the 2006 girls to keep up with the DA practice schedule/etc. I guess there is always an exception to the rule.


Yea. I agree.  It would very few.  But if you look at the DA teams even now there are always 2 that are playing a year up anyways...


----------



## mahrez

soccerdad05 said:


> no U13 for DA, it was never confirmed before. Clubs just promoted it because they were pushing for it to happen.. US Youth Soccer has ruled not to run the U13 program


Yes that's correct and I verified that girls da starts at u14 for 18-19 and there is only 4 age group brackets

People are reading too much into a PowerPoint that referenced u13/u14.  For the Southwest there is only u14 the u13 is only for frontier and it's not combined or a composite age group.


----------



## Kicker4Life

soccerdad05 said:


> no U13 for DA, it was never confirmed before. Clubs just promoted it because they were pushing for it to happen.. US Youth Soccer has ruled not to run the U13 program


Except in the Frontier Division.


----------



## Kicker4Life

soccerdad05 said:


> I will be surprised to see 2-3 2006 players playing up on a team in DA, I believe each age group will have a large enough talent pool to pull from. It is a lot for the 2006 girls to keep up with the DA practice schedule/etc. I guess there is always an exception to the rule.


Prepare to be surprised.....


----------



## Hank Walker

mahrez said:


> Yes that's correct and I verified that girls da starts at u14 for 18-19 and there is only 4 age group brackets
> 
> People are reading too much into a PowerPoint that referenced u13/u14.  For the Southwest there is only u14 the u13 is only for frontier and it's not combined or a composite age group.


But the US Soccer PowerPoint says the first band is "05/06". I'm not sure how people can read too much into that, as it says what it says. If people are reading too much into it, what would be the appropriate interpretation?


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

Kicker4Life said:


> Prepare to be surprised.....


And the 06s that play up should be prepared to be surprised as well.  They haven’t been playing on a full size field and the limited substitutions will require a great deal of endurance and running that they may not be prepared for.  Not dissing the 06s just think they could be in for a surprise.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> And the 06s that play up should be prepared to be surprised as well.  They haven’t been playing on a full size field and the limited substitutions will require a great deal of endurance and running that they may not be prepared for.  Not dissing the 06s just think they could be in for a surprise.


There are several, very good ‘06’s that already play up so they’ve been playing on a big field all season. 

Most ‘06’s aren’t already playing up so they will struggle with the transition to the big field and  the lack of playing time.  I strongly suggest that Buyer Beware for most ‘06’s.


----------



## soccer_soccer

Kicker4Life said:


> Except in the Frontier Division.


What is frontier?  I keep hearing about this


----------



## Kicker4Life

soccer_soccer said:


> What is frontier?  I keep hearing about this


It is a Region that covers Texas , Colorado, Kansas.


----------

